#  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی لوازم الکترونیک >  > تعمیرات کلیه دستگاه های صوتی | Audio Devices repair >  > سایر دستگاه های صوتی >  > آموزشی: کتاب اموزش تعمیرات ضبط کاست

## jaxtor

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*4011*,*44827*,*70yusefi70*,*abedinitv*,*adle*,*adtb*,*aghdamlo*,*ahnor*,*ali10784*,*ali4141*,*ali8889*,*alpaykhan*,*aminreno*,*amir3136*,*amirhossain*,*araamesh*,*AREF1369*,*arminz1222*,*a_kh_110*,*bahmansd27*,*darry*,*Dashty1174*,*edvir*,*eghbal47*,*Ehsan_k0*,*esmaeil4*,*farjadpc*,*farzad.*,*farzad2420*,*fhfh*,*fjamalloo*,*fzi*,*gh.BOARD*,*ghmb*,*gmd1348*,*gsasystem*,*hadi@hadi*,*hadi_sadegh*,*hadi_z100*,*Hamed.hariri*,*hamed130*,*hamid20*,*Hamid_1378*,*hamid_nadery*,*hatef1347*,*hewal*,*homaioon*,*HoseinCisco*,*hoseini.381*,*hossein mokh*,*hzzza*,*irman90*,*kamalsr1353*,*kasra.m*,*kataag*,*keyvan_93*,*kh.a*,*Khabatsp*,*khalafzahedi*,*khazan1*,*khebreh*,*khosrow29*,*koorosh95k*,*logman*,*m-j*,*maddah54*,*mahdi-h.g*,*mahdi122*,*mahdimbayat*,*Mahdizd*,*mahdy112*,*Mahmood2018*,*majid zahra*,*majidevrzyan*,*majid_58*,*mamdbeni*,*mansur567*,*Masoud_Y*,*maziyarmajdi*,*md4683*,*mehdei-parsa*,*mehdi136666*,*Mehdihphp*,*mehmood*,*mehraban_ard*,*mehrda8633*,*memami*,*mers*,*Metall2020*,*Meysam4253*,*meysamap*,*michi*,*mmsirantk*,*modern.co*,*moghaleb1*,*Mohamadig*,*mohammad135*,*mohammadreza_r*,*mohandes saeed*,*mohsen++*,*mohssen*,*mojtaba_0044*,*naser1111*,*nekooee*,*NICHICON*,*Nimnimplus*,*omidmanoto*,*p electronic*,*parham92*,*payamresan*,*pedi*,*pejvakkkk*,*ramcom*,*rare9*,*rasha_rigit*,*rashidi235*,*reza_476*,*rime*,*rohy*,*ropshop*,*roshan_2000*,*sa48*,*salman.mg*,*seee*,*setudeh*,*shahrambayat*,*Shami*,*shams.iran*,*sharokni*,*shervin110*,*soheil21*,*sony-s*,*sovietiran*,*sriabolfazl*,*T60*,*yaghob20*,*zaniar*,*Zirnevis*,*آبادا*,*ابراهیم وثی*,*ابراهیم74*,*ارمان سیستم*,*بانصیری*,*بهنام شکوری*,*حاتمی*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*خان دایی*,*دوستعلی*,*رودکی*,*سلاح ورزی*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*,*شهبازی*,*عبدل عرب*,*عطاالله*,*قوت*,*مجتبي100*,*مجید97*,*محبت*,*محمد علی جعف*,*نوید دانشمند*,*نیکنام*,*یوسف خلیلی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## p electronic

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*Dashty1174*,*ghmb*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------

